# Cat suddenly terrified of EVERYTHING



## amy83083 (Oct 8, 2015)

New to the forum. Signed up specifically to try and get some answers about my cat Bree's sudden behavior. A little background:

We adopted Bree when she was 8 weeks old. She is our first cat ever so there have been lots of learning curves lol. She is a sensitive cat. She doesn't really like anyone exept me, my husband and my daughter. She has always been a little skittish I guess you could say. She is now 1 1/2 years old. 

The issue: About a week ago Bree suddenly became terrified of our house. I woke up one morning got up and went in the bathroom. She usually always follows me in there. She didn't. When I came out into our room she was staring intently at a pile of clothes in the corner, bushy tale, hair on end and then she abruptly started backing away from it and hissing. So of course I think well there must be something in there. We live in the country so I was thinking mouse. Went through the clothes but found nothing. From then on she has slowly became afraid of the whole house. She used to sleep on the end of our bed most nights, now she won't even come in our room. She acts like she's terrified to walk on the carpet. It's gotten so bad that I had to carry her to the laundry room so she could eat and go to the bathroom and then when she got done she just sat in the doorway looking around scared and meowing until I finally picked her up. It's almost as if she is seeing things that aren't there as crazy as that sounds. She is tense all the time and barely sleeping now. Last night she went and hid in my daughter's closet and stayed there all night and wouldn't come out. I am just lost as to what could have happened. Is this normal for a cat or could something really be wrong with her? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Also, she did have a checkup with the vet back in August and all was well. She's healthy. Still eating and using her box. I feel so helpless and it kills me to see her so scared that she's shaking.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

That is odd. I wonder if you do have mice, but they're in the walls? Although, I'd think that mice would elicit more of a fascinated response than a fear response. Are rats common where you live - a rat might be scary to a cat. Or maybe something like a snake that's decided to come into the house to hibernate for the winter?
Take her to the vet health check. Maybe it's some kind of neurological problem.


----------



## amy83083 (Oct 8, 2015)

Mice would be a possibility but we haven't seen or heard any. We just bought our house new last year.we are going to at least give it the weekend to see if she gets any better and if not will be making an aptt with the vet. I was really hoping someone here may have experienced something similar. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Amy,
Do you have a rectal thermometer to take her temperature with? It should be around 102° degrees....if it's higher, she's got a fever, which 'could' cause some strange behaviors...

Other than that, something would really have to be spooking her...

What kind of heating system do you have?
Gas, propane, or ?? Any leaks?

If it keeps up, I also suggest getting Bree to a vet, for a thorough check over, including a neurological check...
Keeping All Paws Crossed for her!
Sharon


----------



## amy83083 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Sharon,

We have central heat and air but we haven't turned on the heat yet this fall. As for the thermometer no I don't have one but even if I did I highly doubt I could use it without a full on battle. Even when she isn't acting this strange she still doesn't want to be messed with. So much so that the vet has to sedate her just to give her a checkup and give her shots. That's another reason I'm trying to avoid the vet if possible. She did do a tad bit better last night. She curled up beside me on the couch and wanted cuddles but still when she would try to sleep she would wake up at any tiny sound and sometimes for nothing at all it seems. She slept on the couch instead of in the closet but this morning she's still crouching around and on high alert at all times.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Amy,
I did have another thought...
Weather phenomena, like earthquakes, thunderstorms, tornados, etc, can have a very frightening effect on our cats and dogs, since they pick up so much more than we do? With their 'Super senses'!!
Bree could have sensed/felt something, that you missed!
I hope she keeps calming down!
Sharon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Earthquakes, storms, can upset some cats. Your house isn't haunted is it? I agree a vet check is a good idea.


----------



## amy83083 (Oct 8, 2015)

All of these things have been thought....haunted house,weather etc. but none seem like a good explanation. We live in Oklahoma so the only weather happening right now is above average temps lol. She is doing better today. She's still not completely herself but we can see a huge improvement compared to the last couple of days. We're hopeful!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm thinking I heard about another earthquake, from the fracking, yesterday. I think Edmond? You might check into that.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Whenever there's a strange cat around our area, Angel always acts "off". She's skittish and jumps at the smallest sound, even if it's a noise she's used to. She'll suddenly sit bolt upright and watch the door like there's something there, then she'll slink off to the bedroom and watch from the darkness where she feels more secure.
Whenever she acts like this, I will go and investigate - even go so far as walking all the way around the house, but there's never any sign of the intruder. That doesn't mean they weren't there though. She always settles a bit after I've "patrolled", but it can take days for her behaviour to return to normal.
Aside from the weather which could definitely explain it, it could be that she as become aware of another cat or wild animal in the area. It could even be that you have carried the sent into the house on your clothes and shoes.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The scent is definitely a possibility. My boss has a dog and if I've been in the office with him, Kiki will smell and smell my shoes and then resecent them, where as Lulu my anxious baby will just run off from them and act out, not coming near me for a few hours.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

KsKatt said:


> I'm thinking I heard about another earthquake, from the fracking, yesterday. I think Edmond? You might check into that.


This sounds plausible! 
Earthquakes that only an animal would feel. 
The owner would be baffled. 
I'm very happy New York doesn't allow fracking.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Possibly static electricity?


----------



## amy83083 (Oct 8, 2015)

We originally did think that it might have been the scent of some neighborhood kittens my daughter was playing with. Also, their Mom ended up following my daughter home and sitting on our porch meowing to be let in. I guess I'm just shocked that if that is the cause she hasn't got over it by now. She is doing a little better but she is still super cautious and spooks easily.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Fracking could be at the root.

I know rats were mentioned - I've always had cats that could take a rat with no problem but I know a lot have had the opposite experience so I don't really know about that.


----------

